

Dear HN: Stop complaining about the "Unknown or expired link" issue - dgunn

Search for it. It's been an issue for 5 years. Your request to fix it will not be answered. Just stop asking.
======
tokenadult
The location of the search form here on HN in relation to other special-
content links (e.g., new, threads, comments) is another usability problem with
HN. So too is the placement of the link to the user guidelines, down low (and
NOT on every HN page displayed to users) where it is hard to see.

------
mooism2
Dear Europe/America: Stop complaining about the "Great Recession" issue

Search for it. It's been an issue for 5 years. Your request to fix it will not
be answered. Just stop asking.

------
ljoshua
Wasn't it fixed for a while up until a month or so ago though? Started using
"page" in the query string to give us second and third pages?

~~~
dgunn
Maybe? It's still one of the more popular topics on HN though so it couldn't
have been fixed very well.

------
blake8086
Every day a new user will join and not have read 5 years of back history on
HN.

~~~
dgunn
Large numbers of people are still voting them to the top almost weekly. I
don't think we can blame this on new users.

